# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Ya Hayyu, ya Qayyumu?

## Tulip

Anas (May Allah be pleased with him) said that when the Messenger of Allah (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him), was faced with a serious difficulty, he would always supplicate, *"Ya Hayyu, ya Qayyumu, bi-rahmatika astaghithu* _(O the Living, O the Eternal, I seek help in Your grace)._
 

 




*Abu Hurairah (May Allah be pleased with him) reported:* *The Messenger of Allah Sall-Allahu alayhi wa sallam said,* *"There are two statements that are light for the tongue* *to remember, heavy in the Scales and are dear to the Merciful:* *`Subhan-Allahi wa bihamdihi, Subhan-Allahil-Azim* *[Glory be to Allah and His is the praise, (and) Allah,* *the Greatest is free from imperfection)**'.''*
*[Al-Bukhari and Muslim].*

----------


## coolshoaib

Thanks tulip for such a nice sharing.

----------


## Tulip

JazakAllah Shoaib =)

----------


## **Veil**

thank u so much for sharing such a beautiful message.

----------


## samast2

thank you very much

----------

